# 1951 Farmall h and 1937'ish JD 594 hay rake (pics)



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Received lots of positive feedback on my other antiquated stuff cutting hay so here is a few more pics of raking/improvised tedding...

A little flippy the windrows with a couple antiques...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

WHere you at?? I see a lot of those old rakes still running up around my BIL's place near Rochester, Indiana... Amish/Mennonites love 'em...

Later! OL JR


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just updated my profile for location. Thought I had done that previously but guess I had not or it did not save. Anyway, I am in SW Ohio on the outskirts of Dayton, OH. No Amish to speak of around me. Northeast Ohio is considered Amish country in Ohio. Also lots of Amish in Central and Northern Indiana and I only 45 minutes or so to Richmond, IN.

There are lots of German Baptist (aka Dunkards) around me, but they modern farmers using modern equipment in every way and drive automobiles as long as they are not flashy in appearance. Chrome removed, hubcaps or shiny things removed, car preferably black in color but not always. Mainly just can not be flashy and fancy (dark colored minivans real common). Typically they do not own a television in their homes but I think they allowed radios. Very fine people at least the ones I know are.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

rankrank1 said:


> I just updated my profile for location. Thought I had done that previously but guess I had not or it did not save. Anyway, I am in SW Ohio on the outskirts of Dayton, OH. No Amish to speak of around me. Northeast Ohio is considered Amish country in Ohio. Also lots of Amish in Central and Northern Indiana and I only 45 minutes or so to Richmond, IN.
> 
> There are lots of German Baptist (aka Dunkards) around me, but they modern farmers using modern equipment in every way and drive automobiles as long as they are not flashy in appearance. Chrome removed, hubcaps or shiny things removed, car preferably black in color but not always. Mainly just can not be flashy and fancy (dark colored minivans real common). Typically they do not own a television in their homes but I think they allowed radios. Very fine people at least the ones I know are.


Yep... love hitting Das Deutschen Essenhaus for a good lunch or supper at some point while I'm up there, up around Nappanee anyway... and get some chees at the Deutsch Kase Haus... bacon cheese and onion cheese are my favorites... 

BIL gets irritated with them because he can't outbid them for land... LOL Guess there's something to all that farming on steel after all...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Those are the biggest green worms I've ever seen


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> Those are the biggest green worms I've ever seen


Yeah, what the heck is that?? LOL OL JR


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sadly I get almost as many comments on the little specs that I purposely blot out of the pictures that have absolutely nothing to do with the picture in any way whatsoever as I do the actual pictures themselves. Makes me not even want to bother posting pics.

But if you must know, I operate in small piddle patch fields. Some of the piddle patches belong to me and some do not. Regardless all the piddle patches have neighbors all around them from almost every angle. I blot out any neighboring houses, barns, sheds, silos, etc that appear in my backgrounds out of respect. I simply do not think it is proper to post pics of someone else's household without their permission to do so but I am not going to ask for that permission anyhow. If it does not belong to me it gets blotted out unless it is a tree, hay, grass, or blue sky.

I know that I do not want anyone posting internet pics with my household as their background and the blots have absolutely nothing to do with the pics anyway.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Get rid of that tricycle and straddle those windrows!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rankrank1 said:


> Sadly I get almost as many comments on the little specs that I purposely blot out of the pictures that have absolutely nothing to do with the picture in any way whatsoever as I do the actual pictures themselves. Makes me not even want to bother posting pics.But if you must know, I operate in small piddle patch fields. Some of the piddle patches belong to me and some do not. Regardless all the piddle patches have neighbors all around them from almost every angle. I blot out any neighboring houses, barns, sheds, silos, etc that appear in my backgrounds out of respect. I simply do not think it is proper to post pics of someone else's household without their permission to do so but I am not going to ask for that permission anyhow. If it does not belong to me it gets blotted out unless it is a tree, hay, grass, or blue sky.I know that I do not want anyone posting internet pics with my household as their background and the blots have absolutely nothing to do with the pics anyway.


Can't say I blame you. I crop out what I choose not to share when taking the pic.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

PackMan2170 said:


> Get rid of that tricycle and straddle those windrows!


A wide front end would not help me a bit on this job. Only using the very tail of the rake to flippy the windrow. Even the rear wheels on the tractor are not hitting the windrow at all.

Only time a wide front end would help me is when cutting hay with the mower conditioner and even then only if I narrowed the rear shields so as to make a narrow swath that could be straddled with a wide front. I always lay a wide swath anyhow so my trikes are fine with cutting and laying a wide swath. The trikes mash no more or no less than a wide front would when laying a wide swath.

My small piddle patch fields and the NF is a blessing as the NF is highly maneuverable compared to wide front.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Can't say I blame you. I crop out what I choose not to share when taking the pic.


I try to do that too as much as I can but then the pictures get to be even less interesting as there is no periphial field of work accomplished to be seen. Pictures end up being just a snapshot of the tractor and the implement only and no view of the work performed almost like a tractor show snapshot and lets face my junk is not good enough to be tractor show snapshot worthy. I like the pictures being able to see the field of work and at least the majority of the treelines in the backgrounds. Who cares if you can not see something off in the distance as it is not relevant to the pic in anyway anyhow. Not like I charged people money to view these pics.

Pics posted on 3 boards and up to this point this thread was pretty much the only one that had stayed on topic until now. Easier for me to just save myself the hassle and not post pics at all.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

rankrank1 said:


> Sadly I get almost as many comments on the little specs that I purposely blot out of the pictures that have absolutely nothing to do with the picture in any way whatsoever as I do the actual pictures themselves. Makes me not even want to bother posting pics.
> 
> But if you must know, I operate in small piddle patch fields. Some of the piddle patches belong to me and some do not. Regardless all the piddle patches have neighbors all around them from almost every angle. I blot out any neighboring houses, barns, sheds, silos, etc that appear in my backgrounds out of respect. I simply do not think it is proper to post pics of someone else's household without their permission to do so but I am not going to ask for that permission anyhow. If it does not belong to me it gets blotted out unless it is a tree, hay, grass, or blue sky.
> 
> I know that I do not want anyone posting internet pics with my household as their background and the blots have absolutely nothing to do with the pics anyway.


Okay... wondered if it were something like that... no disrespect intended...  Just curious...

Guess you're a nicer guy than I am... LOL If I take a pic and your house across the road happens to be in it, oh well...

I don't see a problem with that... not like I'm tiptoeing through your yard taking pics through someone's windows, or walking along the fence with a telephoto lens trying to peep through someone's bedroom window or something like that... IMHO if someone doesn't want their house photographed from the road or something, they better either plant a hedge row of tall bushes/trees or build a high board fence...

Whatever floats yer boat though...  Like I said, yer a good man, Charlie Brown... 

Later! OL JR 

PS... by all means, keep posting pics!


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Pics look great! Which baler did you use? Have you given the 68 a workout yet?

Bill


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Used the NH 65 and the Farmall M. There are some dark pics of the baler and hay a few threads down. Have not used the super 68 yet. It was mainly bought for a back up baler so a part of me hopes that I never have to use it.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

rankrank1 said:


> Used the NH 65 and the Farmall M. There are some dark pics of the baler and hay a few threads down. Have not used the super 68 yet. It was mainly bought for a back up baler so a part of me hopes that I never have to use it.


Like to hear of the old gear doing what it is meant to do. The pictures of the machines are absolutely great, keep on posting them with or without green worms. Think the scenery is fabulous, but if you think someone's privacy is impinged let us at least see the old gear, not much around to reminisce over,


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Reminds me of when I was a kid on our farm. We had an H and all our equipment except the baler was old ground drive horse drawn stuff. Our mower was a JD #1, made somewhere around 1900ish. My brother or I rode the seat on the mower and worked the levers and foot controls while Dad drove the tractor. It took a long time to mow with that ground drive 5 foot bar! Somehow we made hay. The first couple of years we had the farm, we put up our hay loose. Now that was a lot of work!

Hard to sell it like that, so Dad picked up an old IH baler for $100, and after fighting with it for a couple of weeks we got it going and made some decent bales.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Absolutely can not beat narrow fronts for manuverability


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

SwingOak said:


> ....Somehow we made hay. The first couple of years we had the farm, we put up our hay loose. Now that was a lot of work!
> 
> Hard to sell it like that, so Dad picked up an old IH baler for $100 ...


Nothing wrong with loose hay at all. It has been put up that way for centuries. Long before balers became common place in the mid 1940's to 1950's it was put up loose or in shocks.

As you say though, loose hay is hard to sell and I sell all mine so I need to have a baler. Otherwise a guy piddling on a couple acres could certainly put up loose hay for his own use and save himself the expense of a baler. That said, most people too lazy to do it anymore. Heck many people too lazy to do square bales if they have to touch the bales.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Absolutely can not beat narrow fronts for manuverability


For sure. I always turned my nose up on NF tractors when I was a kid in the 1970's and 1980's. Now that I own a few, their handling is much appreciated. Darned near like a zero turn mower even without using brakes. With using the brakes then absolutely like a zero turn.

Plus on the ole clunkers like I use it is less parts to be worn or fail like tie rod ends, spindles, pitman arms, axle pivots, spindle bushings, etc.


----------

